# radar detectors



## MARepublicanGal (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey, everyone:

I'm doing research--
Can anyone tell me if, fristly, radar detectors are legal in MA, and what kinds are more reliable?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Are you from Mass as your user name eludes to? If so you should know the laws on radar detectors. What kind of research are you doing anyway?


----------



## MARepublicanGal (Jun 14, 2004)

Yep, I live and work in MA. I'm looking into real estate in NH, and just out of curiousity I'm wondering if the laws there coincide with the laws in MA. And if the kind of radar dedector makes a difference. Don't worry, I'm not doing anything foolish... just asking out of curiosity.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Gil, I must admit that I am not that well versed in the laws in Mass regarding radar detectors. Are they in M.G.L. where I could just do a search through the website? I usually look up the M.G.L. on the following website:

www.mass.gov/legis/laws/*mgl*


----------



## MARepublicanGal (Jun 14, 2004)

Are there actually more than one type? Any why would they be legal at all. Doesn't that kinds of defeat the purpose of law enforcement detail?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Are you naturally blonde?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

"Fristly" they are all legal in MA.

"Sercondly", they barely work because of instant on lasers. Yes I said LASERS!

"Thridly" the Valentine One is the BEST evah!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Are you naturally blonde?


YAH what he said..............


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I would recommend purchasing the most expensive one you find...if it costs alot, you know you are getting what you pay for. Police officers realize this too, when they stop you for speeding. If they see a QUALITY radar detector, you will probably get off with a warning.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Don't speed and you won't have to pay a fine or for a detector.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That Valentine One is really the best it's liek $400 and $200 install for all the features but it sets up a virtual radar and laser jamming field. It's the closest to stealth on the road there is. 

If you drove by a cop car at night with your lights off, and they didn't see you...their radar won't even register and it's like you aren't even there.

There's also a away to hoot them up in teans abd tey will even beat EZ Pass....never pay a toll again! I jid you not. Something about the dispursion field of the anti-radar makes the easy pass thing think you paid.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

SOT_II said:


> There's also a away to hoot them up in teans abd tey will even beat EZ Pass....never pay a toll again! I jid you not.


Hey Sot, The way you're typing seems like you're living up to your screen name. Anyone else think it's funny that anyone would come to a site like this to get advise on how to beat the system? AND expect a true answer!

Save your $.....don't speed and you won't need the radar detector and won't get a citation.


----------



## redpara (Jun 7, 2004)

Detector = "Automatic Burn!"


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Just wrap your front bumper in aluminum foil and you'll beat the radar unit every-time.
The tin foil deflects the signal back to the unit and it cant register your speed.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

It's always a good sight walking to the window and seeing the radar detector blinking like mad and driver being able to answer the question before it is even asked... no the detector didn't work.


----------



## Minion (Nov 24, 2006)

well, I have some experience with detectors when I was a bit younger (read: stupider)

yes some of them work.

no, the jammers do NOT work and they are ILLEGAL anyway.

instant-on radar or laser will completely defeat an early warning system like a detector. You have no time to react to those systems.

I disagree with the cops on here who say "just don't speed". Cmon fellas, thats ridiculous. Everyone speeds. Everyone. Some more than others, but we all do it.

The most reasonable approach is: If you speed, expect to get a ticket. Its the consequence of the action. However, as long as you keep the speeding to a minimum, and I mean like under 5mph over, you should be fine. Most cops won't bother pulling you over for that.

On another note, I want to mention that I've only gotten 2 speeding tickets in 15 years of driving. One was 13 years ago for 45 in a 35 and the other was 2 years ago. Um... yea that was a bit more. Like $660 dollars worth. I was on my motorcycle at the time, I knew I was caught so I immediately pulled over and took my licks like a big boy. The statie could have impounded my bike and thrown my ass in jail, but he didn't. 

Anyone care to guess my speed? hehe


----------



## CHROMECOLT357 (Mar 3, 2006)

dont waste your money on a radar detector. Find an opticom setup so you never get caught "crashing the amber"


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

If I buy a radar detector will it help me detect when the officer is pacing me?


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

A Radar detector can get you of a ticket. When you get pulled over, offer the officer to smash the detector so you nay get a warning. IF you smash the detector into hundreds of pieces, you will most likely be let go with a warning.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> Just wrap your front bumper in aluminum foil and you'll beat the radar unit every-time.
> The tin foil deflects the signal back to the unit and it cant register your speed.


That's not necessarily true. If by chance she's a blonde and a 38 double D, then she'll also have to wrap her head and breasts with aluminum foil also.

I don't think it's worth the embarrassment.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey Minion, I'll guess about 121mph + or - about 2.


----------



## Minion (Nov 24, 2006)

tazoez said:


> Hey Minion, I'll guess about 121mph + or - about 2.


yea thats close enough

and he paced me :crazy:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

The jammers kick ass! I'm telling you the Valentine One with all the bells and whistles is by far the best!

Fristly, I take unvrage to that. 
She is asling a seripus quesrion.



Rock said:


> Hey Sot, The way you're typing seems like you're living up to your screen name. Anyone else think it's funny that anyone would come to a site like this to get advise on how to beat the system? AND expect a true answer!
> 
> Save your $.....don't speed and you won't need the radar detector and won't get a citation.


----------



## Minion (Nov 24, 2006)

:l:


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

MARepublicanGal said:


> Are there actually more than one type? Any why would they be legal at all. Doesn't that kinds of defeat the purpose of law enforcement detail?


Yes they are legal. The ones that are not are ones that have radar jammers this is an fcc violation due to the fact that it has been known to jam radars not only used by police but interfere with instrumentation of aircraft. Radar detectors give you a false sense of security. It is not a licence to speed and they are not effective in detecting laser.

You have 1.5 seconds of reaction time with most detectors. This doesnt even give you enough time to transfer your foot from the gas to the break effectively.

I had one when i was 16. I had a bad ass monte SS with a built 355 and due to my loud exhaust note i would run into the law quite often. The only thing that the radar detector ever did for me was give me a slight heads up if there was a car in the area with its radar active. Meaning if there was a cop car parked on the side of the road about 1000 yards infront of me and there was a car infront of me my detector would detect the beams on the car infront and would give me enough reaction time to get to an appropriate speed or toss my car in neutral so they wouldnt ticket me for my exhaust.

On another note discovery channel "myth busters" did an episode on trying to make your car radar "proof" and they did use aluminum foil and it actually made the car a bigger target...lol

In the end dont speed dont waste your money. I had one when I was 16 now I am much older and i just use common sense. My suggestion is the same for any drive. Use your head not your foot and you will go without getting a ticket in this state.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Lady these cops are just trying to keep you down. I talk to long haul truckers every day as I sell CDL insurance. 

Get one you won't be sorry, buy the most expensive on you can find! If it jam so much the better. There's one out there that can jam the new cellular radar. That thing is awesome but it costs about $1000. 

Cops are all getting the cellular radar system. It uses cell technology to track the speed of vehicles. The technical name is CDAR. Cellular Direct Attenuation Radar. Quite frankly it is the ONLY thing that can actually bust the "stealthiness" of Stealth Planes. This whole technology was "figured out" by mistake. During Desert Storm, when the stealth planes were taking off and landing, cellular service was getting significantly interrupted. Come to find out the stealth planes were jamming the cell signal, and basically showing up as moving black holes or dead spots in the service. So some brainiac figured out that could be anti stealth radar and now that crap is going to be in police cars starting in 2008.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Save your $$, I don't think any of them work. Oh, by the way, we have handheld lasers that pick you up even before you see us, so I think the soultion is, DON'T SPEED.

Wait a second....I never heard of the ones that jam the radar. Like SOT is talking about. Correct me if I'm wrong, wouldn't that be interfering with police operations?


----------



## Minion (Nov 24, 2006)

hey tacops, SOT_II's posts are dripping with so much sarcasm I had to wipe off my screen.

he has it out for this girl... bigtime


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

also CT.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

SOT.... What if you sold her a few rockets? She could mount em to the car in secret launchers . then as she was driving she could fire em off if she saw a speed trap...confusing the radar and /or laser.


----------



## Boss173 (Jun 16, 2006)

Heres what to do:

1. Buy a radar detector
2. Install in police cruiser
3. Drive to Virginia
4. Activate your emergency lights
5. Go really fast on 95
5. Drive by as many VSP troopers as possible
6. Get their opinion on your radar detector


----------

